# kool local early muscle bike grab



## jammer (Aug 28, 2022)

I was headed to the airport in Chicago to pick up my daughter and drove through the old neighborhood where I grew up in southwest Michigan. I  bought this bike from one of my former elderly neighbors. Decent '64 square back sissy bar and Persons solo polo with some really kool stickers. I think the thing welded to the frame is some sort of exhaust pipe. I love it. It was also very nice to catch up with the nice couple that had the bike for sale. I was late getting to Ohare but well worth it and my wife was a good sport about it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 29, 2022)

That seat is amazing!  🤩  🤩 Very cool bike!!👍👍


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2022)

Cool muscle! Is that an early prototype exhaust pipe?


----------



## jammer (Aug 29, 2022)

I think it was just a kid down on the farm with his dad's welder, bird chit welds.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 29, 2022)

jammer said:


> I think it was just a kid down on the farm with his dad's welder, bird chit welds.



May have been an attempt to beef up the rear triangles though I don’t think it’s doing much.


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 29, 2022)

And what looks to be a possible Yellow Oval Slik.


----------



## jammer (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes, it has the yellow oval. Of course I wish it was nicer but I won’t discard it.


----------

